# some photos



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

took a few photos tonight had to fight the copperhead...
.http://








http://








http://








http://








http://








http://








http://








http://








http://








http://








http://








http://








http://








http://


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*cool*

hi, what species is after the copperhead?

really fabulous collection.

and particularly two very good shots of your Gaby right on the floor - NICE ANGLE for sure :no1:.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

its a very very stroppy.... mental.....evil......MOFO of a Het leucistic monocled cobra. i hope to get some good shots of her one day but i need somebody to take the photos while i try and control her as all the photos i take are on my own at the moment.


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice! :notworthy:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice pics, really like the Gabby


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

What species is the rattler in the 1st few pics? 

It has beautiful colours & pattern (if a little angry!) :2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

andy2086 said:


> What species is the rattler in the 1st few pics?
> 
> It has beautiful colours & pattern (if a little angry!) :2thumb:


that is one of my Arizona black tails. the camara i use is not the greatest and it really doesnot do it justice the colours really dont come out as you cant see any green


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> that is one of my Arizona black tails. the camara i use is not the greatest and it really doesnot do it justice the colours really dont come out as you cant see any green


I dont think these are Arizona locality blacktails. The Arizona locality are typically yellow. These look like either New Mexico or Texas locale. If they have a greenish hue, then they are likely from New Mexico, possibly Peloncilo Mountains.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Either way it seems to have one hell of an attitude! 

(or did you just steal its lunch!)


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW awesome collection!!!


----------

